# Hello



## senji (Mar 17, 2010)

Obviously Ive just become a member of the board, and Im happy to have found other people with some of the same interests I have. While I do admit I do have interests in WWII aircraft, my interests in this field are primarily the US and German Aircraft of the day. I will also admit to the fact that my interest in the aircraft of the war takes a backseat to my interest in Submarines and U-boats. 
I am also an avid model builder of just about any kind of armor, aircraft or sub/u-boat. Takes time to really do them right. Any kid can slap a model together in a couple hours and smear paint on it, it takes time and patience to get the model correctly assembled and detailed.

Anyway, Im happy to be here.
Senji


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Post some pics of your models if you get time......


----------



## imalko (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Senji!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome Senji. I share your philosophy about model building and look forward to seeing some of your stuff.


----------



## Tony Hill (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

G'day, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Love that quote by Teddy.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## seesul (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 21, 2010)

Greetings and welcome, you will find that there are plenty here to help you with whatever you are working on.


----------

